# Great site for free, really nice patterns!!!



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, all!! I stumbled on this site and was absolutly blown away!Check it out and tell me what you think. :thumbup: :thumbup:

http://www.garnstudio.com


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Great site; am already quite familiar with it and have too many of their patterns on my 'to-do' list. Enjoy!


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

What a fun site that is. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## AussieVik (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link there are some great patterns some for my to do list.
Cheers Vikki


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, what a fun site.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the site. Great patterns. Can't wait to take time to look through all of them.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Great site and a regular of mine :thumbup:


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that great site.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this link. I have already downloaded an adorable pattern(#z-549) for a shrug and added the site to my favorites.
Jan

















0


----------



## nancygaspard (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you! I have never seen this site and have been knitting for a very long time!!

Nancy


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Tracked this one down last year, then senior moment and forgot the name of it and didn't reference it. Thank you so much for reminding me. Made several of their pieces - really nice patterns.


----------



## MsKnits (Sep 15, 2011)

Love that site. I just finished a pair of their felted Christmas slippers last night.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the garn studios/Drops site! I have knit many of their patterns!


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I also love it. I have printed a lot of patterns. Now I will have to live to 100 to do them.

josiehof


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hi, all!! I stumbled on this site and was absolutly blown away!Check it out and tell me what you think. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com


Thanks for sharing this site....beautiful patterns...couldn't stop looking!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tola1410 (Sep 10, 2011)

I love this site!


SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hi, all!! I stumbled on this site and was absolutly blown away!Check it out and tell me what you think. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow...I feel like I won the winning lottery ticket. Thanks so much for the website. Can't believe they are FREE!!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info. Beautiful patterns presented in a way to quickly see the design.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This will be a fall project - just checking out the patterns, never mind knitting them!!! Soooo many patterns, sooo little time...


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

its really a great web, I have made a lot of garments (adult, child, etc.) and right now they have posted a skirt that is really something !!! I want to make it for myself.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i found this site while searching patterns on ravlery, absolutly LOVE IT. have a bunch of things on my thumbsticks for the kids and me. Nice find!


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

I have just spent hours on this site; It is truly amazing. So many patterns in one place. Thank you for sharing such a gem.
Carol : thumbup:


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I just spent way too much time on this site. What a find! Thanks so much for sharing it. It's now on my "favorites"!!


----------



## muddycove (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you! This site is wonderful!


----------



## muddycove (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you! This site is wonderful!


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

tola1410 said:


> I love this site!
> 
> 
> SometimesaKnitter said:
> ...


Used this site for ages now its fab x


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

wendyt said:


> tola1410 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this site!
> ...


I use scandanavian knit design site has drops and others on there too


----------



## dora'sgirl (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree!! Looks like they have lots of great patterns.


----------

